# Walk in Access



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

So I went down to try some of the walk in access areas near Delta for Pheasants, a long drive but wanted to find somewhere less crowded with kids with me.

I hit 3 areas that the DWR said they had released birds on, 2 had issues.

One had cattle grazing on it so I did not hunt that one as I didn't want to spook them although I could probably have hunted the margins and creek bottom.

The second one had posted no trespassing signs along the road, including at the spot that the DWR map listed as the parking spot for that Walk in area.

I appreciate the landowners willing to participate in walk in access and presume they have the right to withdraw at any time.

Given that Walk in access areas are still open for pheasants 

Is there a way to ask the DWR if they really did release birds there this year and if so why is it now closed to hunting?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/walkinaccess/

http://wildlife.utah.gov/walkinaccess/responsibilities.php

http://wildlife.utah.gov/walkinaccess/authorization.php

http://dwrapps.utah.gov/ram/start2


----------

